# Besides U/L, what else is there?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm curious if anyone is doing something with their vehicles other than U/L (eats and Grub Hub included). For example, is there some sort of delivery service people are doing? Maybe transport product from place to place (not a truck driver)? Some people aren't driving because of this C19 stuff, so I just want to get other options people may be doing instead of rideshare.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Check out Roadie. I signed up years ago but never did it.

https://www.roadie.com/


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Depends on your market. Can you google? I'm sure that's a thing now.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Human trafficking


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Check out Roadie. I signed up years ago but never did it.
> 
> https://www.roadie.com/


**** Roadie.

Piece of shit company in every way possible


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> @@@@ Roadie.
> 
> Piece of shit company in every way possible


Aren't all the gigs ones, though?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Aren't all the gigs ones, though?


Roadie is worse than Uber in respects


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

New2This said:


> Roadie is worse than Uber in respects


Wow, then they must be horrendous because Uber is bad.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

You could be a mule on I-95


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coyotex said:


> I'm curious if anyone is doing something with their vehicles other than U/L (eats and Grub Hub included). For example, is there some sort of delivery service people are doing? Maybe transport product from place to place (not a truck driver)? Some people aren't driving because of this C19 stuff, so I just want to get other options people may be doing instead of rideshare.


Delivering pizza.

Doing well.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I signed up with Roadies a few years ago. They simply never have anything in my area. Since most of the stuff I saw was from airports I figured there would be Roadie pickups at my local airport as well. Nope. Zip. Nada.


----------



## Khorasani (Jul 26, 2020)

Eaze for weed delivery. Lugg for moving luggage and stuff if you have a Van or Pickup truck. Luggage involves serious labor though.


----------

